# brick paver patio



## fishin dude (Feb 11, 2009)

Im getting ready to install a brick paver patio about 360 sq ft, Ive heard a lot of different ways to install them. Has any body heard of mixing portland cement to the sand base, Is this a good idea ? I was just going to remove the old dirt ,leval the ground out , put lime rock or small crushed stone for a base and compacting it then putting a layer of sand and then placing the brick over it , what do u guys think? This looks easy on paper:laughing:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Have you already bought the bricks?
I dislike small pavers for anything but a walkway
It may seem easy, its a pain


----------



## fishin dude (Feb 11, 2009)

well their regular brick size not the thin pavers. My neighbor had his driveway paved a year ago and they just used a mild base and lots of sand. I read an article that said put portland cement in the sand mix i didnt know if that works or thats just a waist of time/money.:thumbsup:


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Are you considering clay brick pavers or interlocking concrete paver, which are far more commonly used for patios, driveways, streets and even airpport taxiways.

You never use a concrete base with interlocking concrete pavers unless you make special provisions for subsurface drainage.

Dick


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Scuba, while it may seem counter-intuitive, the smaller the paver (in surface area), the higher the traffic rating (versus thickness) and less critical the base work.


----------



## kyassassin (Jan 14, 2009)

I've built 2 paver patios now. Built mine and learned a ton and then built another with a friend. 

Dig about 5" plus the width of your paver (probably about 7").

Add 4" of paver base (I believe I bought #10 stone from the quarry at about $12 a ton --- I bought 4 tons). Level roughly --- this step doesn't have to be perfect. Compact with the plate compacter. 

Add plant fabric.

Add 1" of paver leveling "sand" --- I found that the #10 stone works just as well and is about 1/4 of the cost of the leveling sand. Use a 1" PVC pipe to screed the sand so it is perfectly level --- don't forget to slope slightly for runoff.

Place your pavers or brick. 

Add your retaining edger. Nail in place.

Run your plate compacter over the pavers/bricks.

Add polymeric sand (I used gatorsand) if it is going to be dry for 48 hours. Otherwise wait. Use the plate compacter again if you can between "coats" of sand. 

Lightly water the polymeric sand per the manufacturer's directions. 

Wait.

You now have a VERY solid paver patio that needs no mortar.


----------



## noahweb (Feb 11, 2010)

Dont use portland. Just install on top of a GOOD base.

If your doing a patio, does it not have concrete base already?


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Patio*

We;ve done a few patios and one tip I can offer is to hire landscapers to do the actual digging. It's hard work and will only cost you a few hundred dollars. You'll then have an even base to start adding in the bricks, sand, etc. And, don't use Portland. Sand is fine, but keep adding the sand over the top when you're done, lightly water it so it settles and add sand again. otherwise you'll lose all the sand in the joints, as it settles.


----------

